# Jeep Comanche



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

Is there anyone using a Jeep Comanche to plow Snow? I do private driveways and small parking lots using a Jeep Wrangler with a Myers Plow on it now. I have a friend that wants to sell me his Jeep Comanche which is in great shape. I was thinking I could move the plow over to the Comanche this would give a way to carry my snow blower instead of trailing it behind the Wrangler.
Besides I need to do some work on the Wrangler this coming spring as the rear frame needs some attention around the Shackle area.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

There's a guy on here who does. He posted a video of him just after he put the plow on.






Looks like a great moving machine....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Your issue willl be a mount. At one time they were available, your choices are severely limited


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I would they it would work great as a plow vehicle. Are you talking small comanche ...basically like an XJ with a box. Those are neat vehicles. Main weakness with those is they rusted out so bad, I'm surprised you found a good one. Early ones don't have any inner door beams (just like early XJ's). I'm just saying if you got broadsided by some old lady sliding around in the snow, there could be a safety concern ..just pointing it out. Mine doesn't have them either . You might need to put a sand tube back there for weight.

A decent fabricator should easily be able to weld you up a plow mount, to adapt what you have. Depends on the type of Meyer mount you have.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

The local western dealer will make mounts for any vehicle. Not sure if they would do it for someone putting on their own used plow, but I'm sure as said above, someone can do it .


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

> The local western dealer will make mounts for any vehicle.


That's a pretty good service. Are their rates pretty reasonable?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MLG said:


> That's a pretty good service. Are their rates pretty reasonable?


They told me about $500 or so if I purchased the new plow from them. I have no idea what they would charge, or if they would even perform the fabrication if I was supplying my own plow.


----------

